# Youtubers, want to join a round table podcast?



## secondtiersound (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello all! My name is Sam and I run a fairly new youtube channel called secondtiersound. You might have seen some of my videos, particularly about the EastWest Libraries, even though I do much more than that.
My channel is small, but growing. About 740 subs as I write this. It is quite a niche.

Anyhow.
I thought it would be great to create a podcast about DAW composing. It would be on youtube, hosted on my channel, and then as a podcast as well with just audio.

I initially had the idea that we would be only Scandinavians, and I have already asked a fellow youtuber that is also Swedish. But it really doesn't matter where you are from, I just thought it could be fun (for some reason...) But the podcast will be in English anyway.
The idea is to do a podcast on a regular bases on:
- DAWs
- Composing
- VSTs
- Plugins
...and other related, or less related stuff.
I like the idea of a biweekly show. But we'll see what makes the most sense.

*So, would you like to join?
Here are the requirements that I wish for:* (all might not apply to you. If you think you are the ideal candidate, let me know why. I'm fairly open.) Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.

- You need a Youtube channel with at least 500 subs.
- Fluent in English. Good enough to feel comfortable talking. Accents are welcome!
- You need a decent setup in terms of video and sound, and know how to use it effectively so that there will be little to no post-production.
- You need to be comfortable with being seen, not have a problem with chatting away, and have a good time.
- Fairly good knowledge and/or interest in the topics.
- It is useful if you live in the same time region as I do, unless you don't mind being up at weird hours because of the time difference.
- Variety is nice. It doesn't matter style, kind of work, setup. preferences, as long as you contribute.
- Knowledge of a Scandinavian language is a plus, but not necessary.

Perks?
The obvious one is boosting your channel and your work.
But who knows? If it becomes popular in the future, it might lead to more perks.
Meet more composers, share experiences, learn from each other, support each other.


----------



## davidson (Apr 23, 2021)

I hope this kicks off, it'd be in interesting watch. I'd rethink the 500 youtube subs caveat, I'm sure there are a ton of interesting people here who don't even have a youtube channel but would be great guests.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

@Simeon


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 23, 2021)

Maybe this thread should be titled, ‘YouTube creators, want to join a round table podcast?’


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 23, 2021)

davidson said:


> I hope this kicks off, it'd be in interesting watch. I'd rethink the 500 youtube subs caveat, I'm sure there are a ton of interesting people here who don't even have a youtube channel but would be great guests.


Yes, as mentioned, those are my wishes, but not set in stone. And guests is another thing. But I would like a consistent panel.


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 23, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe this thread should be titled, ‘YouTube creators, want to join a round table podcast?’


Pretty good point, I'll see if I can change that


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

@ThomCSounds


----------



## Markrs (Apr 23, 2021)

Great idea @secondtiersound


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 23, 2021)

When this finally happens, I would of course be happy to invite many others even if they don't have a channel.


----------



## Project Anvil (Apr 23, 2021)

Only 482 subs to go!

On a more serious note, this does sound like a really nice idea


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 26, 2021)

What a cool idea! Just want to say congrats, and wishing you all the best with the launch.


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 26, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What a cool idea! Just want to say congrats, and wishing you all the best with the launch.


Thanks Chris. I would ask you to join, but I know you have enough on your own plate, but we'll definitely invite you as guest when it will be appropriate. Cheers!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 27, 2021)

secondtiersound said:


> Thanks Chris. I would ask you to join, but I know you have enough on your own plate, but we'll definitely invite you as guest when it will be appropriate. Cheers!


Sounds good. Cheers!


----------



## reutunes (Apr 27, 2021)

Sure - I'm in - hit me up. https://www.youtube.com/c/thesamplecast


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds interesting, I do something similar here in Italy at the moment where we (another italian Youtuber and I) present free sample libraries, plugins, sounds, loops....every week. The project is called Co-Vid Free Edition (Co-Vid = Cooperation Videos). If you want, hit me up, here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/MartinHeidenreichComposer


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for including me Sam. I look forward to talking to all of you.


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 28, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Sounds interesting, I do something similar here in Italy at the moment where we (another italian Youtuber and I) present free sample libraries, plugins, sounds, loops....every week. The project is called Co-Vid Free Edition (Co-Vid = Cooperation Videos). If you want, hit me up, here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/MartinHeidenreichComposer


Let's see if we can incorporate it in the future


----------



## secondtiersound (May 13, 2021)

Update. We should air the first episode next week. Details will come soon.

Cheers!


----------



## secondtiersound (May 20, 2021)

Here is the first episode!


----------



## Markrs (May 20, 2021)

secondtiersound said:


> Here is the first episode!



Will you also have this as a podcast as well? I find it great being able to either watch it or just listen to it depending on what is more convenient at the time.


----------



## secondtiersound (May 20, 2021)

That is the plan. I am working on it


----------



## secondtiersound (May 21, 2021)

I made a small teaser:


----------



## secondtiersound (May 21, 2021)

I have now created a podcast on Anchor, owned by Spotify. They say they will distribute to all podcasts out there, but I don't know how long that takes.
But here is the link to the podcast on Anchor








Composers Roundtable • A podcast on Anchor


A podcast for Composers, Songwriters, Orchestrators, Songmakers, and Music Producers. We talk about composers' life, DAWs, plugins, virtual instruments, and much more. We also invite interesting guests.




anchor.fm


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 4, 2021)

And episode 2 is now up! Our first live stream.

Among the things we talked about:

Music Technology: the benefits and drawbacks
The Native Instruments Sale - Is KU13 or KU13CE worth it?
Our favorite pianos and why we like them
Why Full Kontakt is the best first purchase -- and how to get it now for $124.50
Why Omnisphere is the best second purchase





Please subscribe to the podcast *HERE*​


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 4, 2021)

Awesome! Good luck with future episodes.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 4, 2021)

Congrats on the launch!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

To see a smiling Reid next to a smiling Simeon kind of just made my day ❤️

Congrats gentlemen.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Jun 4, 2021)

I always feel there's not enough good quality content for us out there. So it's really nice to see another interesting channel. Good luck.


----------

